# Apartment



## dderbyman (Jan 4, 2009)

I am possibly going to the 3/23 MBTA class and coming from Western MA (Berkshires). I am looking for an apartment that someone may know of that is or might be available. The academy staff mentioned the Chocolate Apt.'s in Dorchester?? but there kind of pricey. PM me if anyone might have a good lead. I know the rental rates down in the city are expensive but your not going to get the bottom of the barrell. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I found a sublet on craigslist for my academy. Worked out well. The place was a pretty dumpy but it was clean and all i needed was a place to sleep. There isn't a whole lot more going on during the week in the acad.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Try looking in the south shore, dont look in boston. They are to expensive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

About 51% of Quincy residents are renters, so there's plenty of apartments to be had, and you'll be closer to the academy than Dorchester. Check Craigslist and the _Patriot Ledger _classifieds, but PM me with the addresses before you plunk down any money.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

You could always build a hooch out by the chin-up bars. I'm sure the DI's would look favorably upon how hardcore you are. All kidding aside, try Quincy, North Weymouth, or South Braintree.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Mine was in Quincy right near the North Quincy T stop. It was actually one of the best located places I've lived in re ease of access to highways and transportation. Off street parking too!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Just be wary of the male landlord who dresses in womens clothing and owns a poodle. Although the rent may be cheap in the hole with skin softener thrown in for free, trust me, it's not worth it. *
*NOW PUT THE DOG IN THE BASKET!*


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

HousingCop said:


> *NOW PUT THE DOG IN THE BASKET!*


Its puts the lotion on...


----------



## dderbyman (Jan 4, 2009)

well since I have the means, I'll be doing a background check on the landlord.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Alright if I must...my favorite just for you all, if you dare.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dresses like a woman, or an 80's glitter band member? I mean really, was there that much of a difference? Not from what I could see. Brett Michaels STILL wears eye make-up.

the only ones to wear feminine make up of some kind and kept my respect was Twisted Sister. Sure, make up, but they were pissed off about it.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

dderbyman said:


> well since I have the means, I'll be doing a background check on the landlord.


Hope you're just joking because I've seen cops get in the jackpot bigtime doing this.....


----------



## dderbyman (Jan 4, 2009)

What I mean is easy to call down to the local PD and get public records on the address and landlord. Most are very helpful to another officer.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey D-man, I still have that one bedroom apt. ready for occupancy Feb 15. Kind of a hike from Billerica though.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Most are very helpful to another officer.


Officer or trainee?

Officers; yes. Trainees; go pound sand you little worm!


----------

